# Haunted nursery



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Trying to come up with some additional ideas for a haunted nursery in my walk through haunt. I know it's kinda sick, but little kids sometimes scare the crap out of me...lol.

Here's what I'm considering:


Some sort of mobil maybe one thats been mutulated like with a heat gun or just has some really twitsted items hanging from it (i.e. body parts, knives or something).
Crib with movement (pnuematic cylinder to make the gate go up and down)
Nursery rhymes in midi format played really slow
Children laughing and warnings being whispered in the background
Clown or puppet hanging from the wall, various childrens toys/lamp, etc..

This is going to be a rather small room (it's actually a wash room with 2 doors).

Any other ideas?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Last year I had a pram/stroller with the sound of a baby crying coming from it....no baby, no movement...just the crying. It was perhaps the creepiest and most effective prop I had...the mothers who came thru couldn't stand the crying. It was very disturbing.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

A haunted nursery needs some haunted kids. When I did a nursery scene I went to a local flea market/rummage sale and loaded up on old dolls. I took them home and repainted them into evil looking little children. Some of them were in a cradle, some were sitting on the floor playing and some were just on a shelf. I still have them on the shelf in my office as a display. Also, some of the blocks with letters on them....glue them together to spell out phrases. REDRUM seemed to be the biggest hit with parents. Find a doll house and repaint it to look like a haunted house as a filler piece in the room, or maybe make it look like a funeral parlor. One of the greatest compliments I ever got on my dolls came from fellow forum member BlackCat. I had painted a dolls face black, glow in the dark paint on the eyes, lips bright orange, and then glued white feathers all over the doll. I stuck it in a birdcage lined with newspapers, then I stuck another doll, like the little dolls that came in the happy meals a few years ago, in the cage with the bigger one. I had ripped off one of her arms, stuck it in the bigger dolls hand, and covered the little doll with fake blood and had the blood dripping down the mouth and feathers of the bigger dolls. BlackCat comes along and says something to the efffect, "That's just SICK". What better compliment can you ask for! Total cost of that little prop, which is also on display in my home office, about $1.97 for the feathers. I found the cage on the curb on bulk pickup day, the paints and fake blood I had here and the doll was bought at a rummage sale where it was bag day, so I could fill an entire garbage bag for a dollar. I'd say total it cost MAYBE $2.50 and I LOVE it! 

Another idea may be to have the kids singing that song from Nightmare on Elm Street playing softly...One, two Freddys coming for you...three, four, better shut the door...etc.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> Another idea may be to have the kids singing that song from Nightmare on Elm Street playing softly...One, two Freddys coming for you...three, four, better shut the door...etc.


Actually the main character for our haunt is Mary (twist on bloody mary) and I've actually started working on re working the lyrics to that and letting some of the neighborhood kids record it to have playing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't forget the moving tricycle


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I really wanted to do that,but not sure I'll have enough room. The room itself is about 6 x 10 with a door on one end and the exit door on one side.

Anybody know of any toys that will bounce/vibrate similar to the old bumble balls? I can't find them anywhere and i think they would be great to put inside stuffed animals.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about a Jack-in-the-box. When it opens have a kid's voice being played; maybe laughing.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

My son wants to be a Jack-N-the-Box and we're looking at putting him behind one of the 5 doors in the Wall of Fate.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

joker said:


> I really wanted to do that,but not sure I'll have enough room. The room itself is about 6 x 10 with a door on one end and the exit door on one side.
> 
> Anybody know of any toys that will bounce/vibrate similar to the old bumble balls? I can't find them anywhere and i think they would be great to put inside stuffed animals.


those bumble balls are really easy to make...just take a small toy model motor and attach a cam, off center on the motor shaft and TaDaaaaa...it will vibrate like crazy.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> those bumble balls are really easy to make...just take a small toy model motor and attach a cam, off center on the motor shaft and TaDaaaaa...it will vibrate like crazy.


So a small motor with a something mounted to the shaft that will throw it off balance? What's a good source for a battery operated motor? Considering this for a few stuff animals in the nursery as well as the hanging corpses in my meat locker.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

a rocking chair,


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Doc Morbius has a cool itsy bitsy spider song too


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Joker, try hobby shops (those can be a tad bit on the expensive side), to thrift stores that sell motorized toy cars, or as one of my friends did, he um (ahem) took one of those "personal massagers" and put them in his coffin to make it shake.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

The detailing is unfinished in this vid, but I think you can get the idea. In the scene her torso and most of her face were cover with a pillow that read 'I (heart) Mother' with an 'S' scrawled in front of the word mother. The clicking noise was eliminated with snubbers, and there was a pretty loud, but muddled cry audio track that went with it. One of our actors ( the mother of the clan) started yelling "Don't wake the baby" from another scene whenever she hear the cry track starting. By the end of our run, almost every actor we had were yelling the same thing throughout the haunt.
Mechs 06 :: Baby in action video by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid17.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/100_0840


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

On the children's voices. If you reverse the soundtrack, add an echo, then reverse it again, it will give you that Poltergeist sound......very creepy..................................................DON'T GO INTO THE LIGHT, CAROLANNE..........................oh, sorry.


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Saw some nicely sized baby dolls at the dollar store!

You could give them the haunter's treatment ( blood, torn clothes, etc.)

The eyes on the dolls are really creepy too!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Gore Galore's "Playtime" CD has some really creepy freaky stuff on it with nursery-rhymey music and kids voices... it's one of their scarier CDs


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow how sad am I. When I first saw this thread I thought to myself...how are a bunch of plants going to scare somebody....you can tell those of us who don't have kids. Love the idea though very creepy.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tuck said:


> Wow how sad am I. When I first saw this thread I thought to myself...how are a bunch of plants going to scare somebody....you can tell those of us who don't have kids. Love the idea though very creepy.


I guess you could do a Little Shop of Horrors theme and have a haunted nursery....lol


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

a dedicated and visionary haunter can make anything scary!

Besides... how about all those scary trees people have been making on here? And lets not forget the uber-creepy Daisy that Ghostess made. Fill a little greenhouse with stuff like that and it could be one of the most unsettling rooms in the house.

But little kids are still creepier.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Revenant said:


> But little kids are still creepier.


I agree...

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3756

Miss Thrifty video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV05991


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

maybe a doll with a rotating head - that would be ok... maybe have two heads - one normal one and one scary one


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking about taking my heat gun and trying to mutate a few doll heads and try to leave part of it normal.


----------

